# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  nhờ cao nhân giúp cách dừng chính xác

## honganle

khi mâm dừng lực giữ của step yếu, em có thể dùng tay quay mâm được. có bác nào có phương án tăng lực giữ cho step ko ạ. hay phải thay step bằng motor có phanh rồi gắn cảm biến cho dừng đúng vị trí. nhờ các cao nhân cho em ý kiến ạ. em cám ơn

----------


## ktshung

Bác đã chỉnh dòng trên driver chưa? nếu để hết công suất thì thay con step, driver mạnh hơn

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> Bác đã chỉnh dòng trên driver chưa? nếu để hết công suất thì thay con step, driver mạnh hơn


em chỉnh max dòng rồi. em xài step 86 4NM driver Ma54. lực giữ cũng tạm ổn nhưng do mâm đường kính 220mm nên mình dễ quay được. ko biết ở trên thị trường có phanh từ loại nhỏ ko ạ.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Nếu bác dùng hộp số loại vít vô tận có phù hợp không, nếu dùng được thì dùng cái đó quay xong đứng lại là không nhúc nhích luôn.

----------

honganle

----------


## Gamo

> em chỉnh max dòng rồi. em xài step 86 4NM driver Ma54. lực giữ cũng tạm ổn nhưng do mâm đường kính 220mm nên mình dễ quay được. ko biết ở trên thị trường có phanh từ loại nhỏ ko ạ.


Driver MA542 hả bác? Áp cấp bao nhiêu? Bác để dòng khi stop là bao nhiêu? Nhiều khi bác set dòng khi chạy là max nhưng dòng giữ thấp thì cũng ko ăn thua

Em nghĩ cứ hộp số mà phang thui. Còn ko thì bác chơi loại có hồi tiếp như HBS chẳng hạn. Lão Hiếu Blacksky cũng đang có đống step 12Nm gì đó.

----------

honganle

----------


## ktshung

> em chỉnh max dòng rồi. em xài step 86 4NM driver Ma54. lực giữ cũng tạm ổn nhưng do mâm đường kính 220mm nên mình dễ quay được. ko biết ở trên thị trường có phanh từ loại nhỏ ko ạ.


Bác kết hợp được cái phanh từ với con step cũng hết hơi, thay con hbs 8nm hoặc cái hộp số là xong vấn đề

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> Driver MA542 hả bác? Áp cấp bao nhiêu? Bác để dòng khi stop là bao nhiêu? Nhiều khi bác set dòng khi chạy là max nhưng dòng giữ thấp thì cũng ko ăn thua
> 
> Em nghĩ cứ hộp số mà phang thui. Còn ko thì bác chơi loại có hồi tiếp như HBS chẳng hạn. Lão Hiếu Blacksky cũng đang có đống step 12Nm gì đó.


em dùng nguồn 48v. em thấy dùng hộp số cũng hợp lý.em cũng tính xài motor 1 pha giảm tốc kèm phanh.đặt cảm biến ngay vị trí dừng. ko biét vậy có ổn ko ạ.nhờ các anh tư vấn giúp

----------


## Gamo

Vụ cảm biến lằng nhằng lắm bác.... cứ giảm tốc + step có hồi tiếp mà phang thôi  :Wink: 

Thật ra em đang tò mò, tại sao con step của bác size 86, set max dòng mà yếu thế? Bác cho em xin chút thông tin được ko?
- Step gì? Lúc mua là mới hay cũ?
- Driver có phải là con M542 ko? Bác đang dùng áp bao nhiêu? Bác đang để dòng lúc dừng là bao nhiêu?

----------

honganle

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Thấy làm động cơ 1 pha có phanh với cảm biến xét về kinh tế là cao hơn phương án khác nhưng hiệu quả chưa chắc đã bằng ngoài ra điều khiển sẽ phải làm phức tạp. Nếu áp dụng cho điều khiển dừng cố định 1 vị trí nào đó còn dễ chứ ví dụ muốn dừng ở các vị trí khác nhau thì khó hơn là dùng hộp số hoặc bộ HBS.

----------

honganle

----------


## blacksky2411

Lăp cái phanh vào là ổn nhất, không cần thay step hay thêm hộp số chi cho phiền phức.

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> Vụ cảm biến lằng nhằng lắm bác.... cứ giảm tốc + step có hồi tiếp mà phang thôi 
> 
> Thật ra em đang tò mò, tại sao con step của bác size 86, set max dòng mà yếu thế? Bác cho em xin chút thông tin được ko?
> - Step gì? Lúc mua là mới hay cũ?
> - Driver có phải là con M542 ko? Bác đang dùng áp bao nhiêu? Bác đang để dòng lúc dừng là bao nhiêu?


em dùng step 86 4nm 4a nguồn 48v. driver m542.em set mức gần max. sw4 chọn full current. lúc dầu cấp điện vào nó giữ lại. chút mất lực giữ luôn

----------

Gamo

----------


## honganle

> Thấy làm động cơ 1 pha có phanh với cảm biến xét về kinh tế là cao hơn phương án khác nhưng hiệu quả chưa chắc đã bằng ngoài ra điều khiển sẽ phải làm phức tạp. Nếu áp dụng cho điều khiển dừng cố định 1 vị trí nào đó còn dễ chứ ví dụ muốn dừng ở các vị trí khác nhau thì khó hơn là dùng hộp số hoặc bộ HBS.


cho em hỏi hộp số hành tinh khả năng hãm của nó ra sao ạ. em chưa dùng lần nào nên chưa biết. nhờ các anh tư vấn.

----------


## ktshung

> cho em hỏi hộp số hành tinh khả năng hãm của nó ra sao ạ. em chưa dùng lần nào nên chưa biết. nhờ các anh tư vấn.


nhân lên theo tỷ số truyền theo lý thuyết, còn em nghĩ nó còn nhân nhiều hơn vì còn ma sát

----------

honganle

----------


## tcm

Cái này chuẩn nhất là dùng cái hộp số index.
Loại này thì kg dùng tay quay đc mà rất dễ điều khiển. nó có loại 2. 3. 4. ... vị trí dừng trên 1 vòng.
Còn nếu sửa cái bác đang có thì dùng động cơ bước có phanh kết hợp với hộp số nữa.

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> Cái này chuẩn nhất là dùng cái hộp số index.
> Loại này thì kg dùng tay quay đc mà rất dễ điều khiển. nó có loại 2. 3. 4. ... vị trí dừng trên 1 vòng.
> Còn nếu sửa cái bác đang có thì dùng động cơ bước có phanh kết hợp với hộp số nữa.


chắc em dùng hộp số hành tinh 1/10 để khỏi sửa lại phần cơ khí.em nghỉ lực giữ lại cũng sẻ ổn

----------


## honganle

> Bác kết hợp được cái phanh từ với con step cũng hết hơi, thay con hbs 8nm hoặc cái hộp số là xong vấn đề





em mới mua hộp số mà nó bị rơ vây. ko biết đó là hộp số lỗi hay hộp số nào cũng có độ rơ vậy các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Cụ chơi con giảm tốc hịn như harmonic, chơi cái controller phát đúng số xung cần chạy là xong

----------


## hung1706

Nếu cụ làm turret máy tiện thì chơi con Index 6 vị trí của anh ppgas giá 2tr thì phải. 
Nếu muốn chơi hộp số em nghĩ mấy con dạng trục vít -bánh vít (có độ rơ tùy vào hãng sx hay đồ cũ/mới) hoặc mấy con Sumitomo ( dạng Cyclo) là có lực giữ tốt . Mấy hộp số Harmonic hay bánh răng hành tinh lực giữ hơi yếu nên cân nhắc tỉ lệ truyền cao 1 tí

----------


## honganle

> Nếu cụ làm turret máy tiện thì chơi con Index 6 vị trí của anh ppgas giá 2tr thì phải. 
> Nếu muốn chơi hộp số em nghĩ mấy con dạng trục vít -bánh vít (có độ rơ tùy vào hãng sx hay đồ cũ/mới) hoặc mấy con Sumitomo ( dạng Cyclo) là có lực giữ tốt . Mấy hộp số Harmonic hay bánh răng hành tinh lực giữ hơi yếu nên cân nhắc tỉ lệ truyền cao 1 tí


em chọn tỉ số truyền 1/36 lực giữ tốt nhưng nó bị rơ.giờ em đổi lại cái khác ko biết cái khác có rơ ko nữa.nếu hộp số ko ổn chăc làm cái hbs

----------


## hung1706

Như em nói trên thì hộp số trục vít - bánh vít và bánh răng hành tinh là có rơ. Phải test kỹ trước khi mua.
Hộp số Harmonic và Sumitomo cũng có thể rơ nếu mua phải hàng cũ đã bị dùng banh xác. Cũng phải test kỹ nhưng có thể sẽ không phát hiện đc vì độ rơ bé.
Nếu chơi thay motor thì khả năng moment giữ cũng không đáp ứng đc thì tốn tiền (tra catalog).
Em nhớ hồi xưa học TKM phần tính chọn động cơ phải tính hết lực rồi nhân hiệu suất xong phải nhân 1.5 - 2 tỉ lệ an toàn ( ý là nếu dc thì cụ tính lực trước khi mua motor sẽ đỡ tốn tiền  :Big Grin: )

----------


## honganle

> Như em nói trên thì hộp số trục vít - bánh vít và bánh răng hành tinh là có rơ. Phải test kỹ trước khi mua.
> Hộp số Harmonic và Sumitomo cũng có thể rơ nếu mua phải hàng cũ đã bị dùng banh xác. Cũng phải test kỹ nhưng có thể sẽ không phát hiện đc vì độ rơ bé.
> Nếu chơi thay motor thì khả năng moment giữ cũng không đáp ứng đc thì tốn tiền (tra catalog).
> Em nhớ hồi xưa học TKM phần tính chọn động cơ phải tính hết lực rồi nhân hiệu suất xong phải nhân 1.5 - 2 tỉ lệ an toàn ( ý là nếu dc thì cụ tính lực trước khi mua motor sẽ đỡ tốn tiền )


hộp số dùng cho cnc nếu có độ rơ thì sao chạy chính xác được ạ.để em đổi lại hộp số khác xem tình hình sao ạ

----------


## CKD

> hộp số dùng cho cnc nếu có độ rơ thì sao chạy chính xác được ạ.để em đổi lại hộp số khác xem tình hình sao ạ


Chính xác là khái niệm chung chung thôi. Muốn đánh giá phải có con số cụ thể.
Và thực tế là hộp số có độ rơ vẫn dùng trong máy cnc bình thường.
Tùy mục đích/nhu cầu sử dụng mà chọn lựa cho phù hợp thì mới kinh tế được.

Còn như ụ dao cjo máy tiện. Mình thấy phần lớn là có chốt hoặc cơ cấu khóa mâm. Sau khi quay đúng vị trí thì khóa chết mâm quay lại.

----------


## solero

> hộp số dùng cho cnc nếu có độ rơ thì sao chạy chính xác được ạ.để em đổi lại hộp số khác xem tình hình sao ạ


Định nghĩa "Chính xác" của bác là như nào ạ? là sai số 1mm hay 0.01 hay 0.000?

----------


## ktshung

nhìn cái cơ cấu của bác ý thế thì em đãm bảo bác nện 1 con HBS 8Nm là xong vấn đề, mà bác xem cái khớp của bác có rơ ko nữa nhé

----------


## honganle

> Định nghĩa "Chính xác" của bác là như nào ạ? là sai số 1mm hay 0.01 hay 0.000?


em cần khi máy dừng thì không bị rơ. lực tác động khi gắn vào mâm xoay không thể làm lệch mâm xoay được.

----------


## honganle

> nhìn cái cơ cấu của bác ý thế thì em đãm bảo bác nện 1 con HBS 8Nm là xong vấn đề, mà bác xem cái khớp của bác có rơ ko nữa nhé


tại có lực tác động gắn phôi vào mâm xoay.em lỡ mua step cho tiết kiệm nên giờ mua hộp số cho tăng lực giữ.nếu hộp số nào cũng rơ vậy chắc phải mua hbs86
ko biết ở sg mua hbs  ở đâu ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

hộp số bạn đang gắn vào nó chỉ là hộp số hành tinh , có độ rơ , cả hệ thống truyền động qua khớp nối mềm có lớp đệm nhựa nữa thì nó lại nhúc nhích thêm 1 ít nữa.

Hộp số không rơ thì gồm có hộp số fine cycle của sumitomo , harmonic dạng đĩa không rơ , Kamo seiko ball reducer ...

khớp nối thì tìm khớp nối dạng cứng hoặc mềm loại có đĩa thép là tốt hơn , đừng mua nhầm các khớp nối truyền động thông thường nhé.

Phương án động cơ 8N.m cũng không khả thi , vì mâm xoay thấy đường kính 300 , dừng lại vị trí giữ yên, sau đó thực hiện động tác mài thì phải , chỉ động cơ trực tiếp thì không đủ lực , bắt buộc qua hộp số để tăng moment giữ lớn hơn nữa .


Phương pháp rẻ tiền nhất lúc này là cơ cấu nào đó kẹp mâm lại khi dừng vị trí , có thể dùng ben kẹp khí nén chẳng hạn giống như cái thắng bánh xe đạp đi. 

Thấy cái máy bác chủ làm hơi í ẹ , giống 1 cái máy thí nghiệm quá , hoặc 1 cái máy chế giải quyết tình huống nào đó với giá tiền rẻ nhất có thể.

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> hộp số bạn đang gắn vào nó chỉ là hộp số hành tinh , có độ rơ , cả hệ thống truyền động qua khớp nối mềm có lớp đệm nhựa nữa thì nó lại nhúc nhích thêm 1 ít nữa.
> 
> Hộp số không rơ thì gồm có hộp số fine cycle của sumitomo , harmonic dạng đĩa không rơ , Kamo seiko ball reducer ...
> 
> khớp nối thì tìm khớp nối dạng cứng hoặc mềm loại có đĩa thép là tốt hơn , đừng mua nhầm các khớp nối truyền động thông thường nhé.
> 
> Phương án động cơ 8N.m cũng không khả thi , vì mâm xoay thấy đường kính 300 , dừng lại vị trí giữ yên, sau đó thực hiện động tác mài thì phải , chỉ động cơ trực tiếp thì không đủ lực , bắt buộc qua hộp số để tăng moment giữ lớn hơn nữa .
> 
> 
> ...


em làm dạng mô hình thôi anh.ko biết dùng motor thường có phanh rồi lắp cảm biến. độ dừng có chính xác ko ạ.em chưa thử nên chưa biết

----------


## Nam CNC

motor thường có phanh thì nó chỉ thực hiện động tác truyền động và dừng thôi , việc dừng lại vị trí chính xác hay không còn tùy thuộc vào cơ cấu dừng ... có nhiều kiểu , nhưng hiệu quả đơn giản nhất là dùng chốt vậy.

trên cái đĩa truyền động có gắn các cái cữ chặn, cứ cho động cơ xoay , đá cảm biến hành trình , động cơ dừng, phanh cứng lại chốt vị trí cốt động cơ , còn đĩa nó có rơ hay dao động thì lúc này cái chốt dạng nêm bung ra găm vào cữ chặn thế là mâm hết nhúc nhích , rồi thực hiện quy trình gì đó , xong thì chốt thu về , phanh nhả ra , động cơ quay tới vị trí mới .

nguyên tắc dừng chính xác đơn giản mà , còn chính xác hay không thì chịu khó suy nghĩ cơ cấu chốt vị trí cho đơn giản hiệu quả nhất nhé, cứ chốt V rãnh chặn hình V , ăn khớp là khỏi nhúc nhích.

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> motor thường có phanh thì nó chỉ thực hiện động tác truyền động và dừng thôi , việc dừng lại vị trí chính xác hay không còn tùy thuộc vào cơ cấu dừng ... có nhiều kiểu , nhưng hiệu quả đơn giản nhất là dùng chốt vậy.
> 
> trên cái đĩa truyền động có gắn các cái cữ chặn, cứ cho động cơ xoay , đá cảm biến hành trình , động cơ dừng, phanh cứng lại chốt vị trí cốt động cơ , còn đĩa nó có rơ hay dao động thì lúc này cái chốt dạng nêm bung ra găm vào cữ chặn thế là mâm hết nhúc nhích , rồi thực hiện quy trình gì đó , xong thì chốt thu về , phanh nhả ra , động cơ quay tới vị trí mới .
> 
> nguyên tắc dừng chính xác đơn giản mà , còn chính xác hay không thì chịu khó suy nghĩ cơ cấu chốt vị trí cho đơn giản hiệu quả nhất nhé, cứ chốt V rãnh chặn hình V , ăn khớp là khỏi nhúc nhích.


tình hình hiện tại nếu lắp step 86 thôi thì dừng tương đối chính xác. do đường kính mâm cỡ 230mm và có thao tác gắn phôi vào mâm nên có thể bị sai vị trí dừng là kéo theo sai toàn bộ.tại em lập trình dạng quay đúng số bước rồi dừng.
em tưởng hộp số cnc là ko có rơ nên lỡ mua.giờ nếu hộp số nào cũng vậy thì em bỏ phương án này.
còn phương án anh đưa ra thì ban đầu em có suy nghĩ tới nhưng do phức tạp cơ khí nên em bỏ qua
giờ em giải quyết theo 2 hướng mới anh xem thế nào ạ.
1. lắp thêm xylanh khí 2 bên để kẹp cốt xoay.
2. lắp cảm biến tại vị trí dừng và chỉnh code lại và chỉnh tốc độ motor chậm lại.thao tác gắn phôi có thể làm sai vị trí dừng thì lần sau nó cũng dừng gần tương 
nhờ bác Nam tư vấn giúp ạ. em cám ơn

----------


## CKD

Việc tác động làm quay mâm, thì để tăng độ chính xác thì phải home trước khi làm việc.
Nếu step + phanh + direct drive thì cũng có thể tăng moment lúc dừng lên nhiều lần đấy. Lựa con step nào đã lắp phanh sẵn. Mà lưu ý là, mấy cái phanh lắp vào step cũng có nhiều loại à. Có loại fix không rơ, có loại rơ.

Giải pháp step + phanh + direct drive được cái lợi điểm là đơn giản, phản ứng nhanh. Nhược điểm là yếu  :Smile: 
Với khã năng chịu lực của cái cốt motor cũng không được tốt đâu.

----------

honganle

----------


## dungtb

Bên em có hộp số trục vít chuyên dụng làm trục 4 máy cnc đục tượng, đảm bảo độ rơ cực nhỏ, tính tự hãm cao chắc chắn đáp ứng yêu cầu của bác.

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> tình hình hiện tại nếu lắp step 86 thôi thì dừng tương đối chính xác. do đường kính mâm cỡ 230mm và có thao tác gắn phôi vào mâm nên có thể bị sai vị trí dừng là kéo theo sai toàn bộ.tại em lập trình dạng quay đúng số bước rồi dừng.
> em tưởng hộp số cnc là ko có rơ nên lỡ mua.giờ nếu hộp số nào cũng vậy thì em bỏ phương án này.
> còn phương án anh đưa ra thì ban đầu em có suy nghĩ tới nhưng do phức tạp cơ khí nên em bỏ qua
> giờ em giải quyết theo 2 hướng mới anh xem thế nào ạ.
> 1. lắp thêm xylanh khí 2 bên để kẹp cốt xoay.
> 2. lắp cảm biến tại vị trí dừng và chỉnh code lại và chỉnh tốc độ motor chậm lại.thao tác gắn phôi có thể làm sai vị trí dừng thì lần sau nó cũng dừng gần tương 
> nhờ bác Nam tư vấn giúp ạ. em cám ơn





> Việc tác động làm quay mâm, thì để tăng độ chính xác thì phải home trước khi làm việc.
> Nếu step + phanh + direct drive thì cũng có thể tăng moment lúc dừng lên nhiều lần đấy. Lựa con step nào đã lắp phanh sẵn. Mà lưu ý là, mấy cái phanh lắp vào step cũng có nhiều loại à. Có loại fix không rơ, có loại rơ.
> 
> Giải pháp step + phanh + direct drive được cái lợi điểm là đơn giản, phản ứng nhanh. Nhược điểm là yếu 
> Với khã năng chịu lực của cái cốt motor cũng không được tốt đâu.


cho em hỏi ngu cái ạ. direct driver là gì ạ.em tính lắp thêm xylanh khí kẹp mâm hoặc thay thành hbs 86.nhờ anh CKD tư vấn ạ.em cám ơn

----------

